# Totally not a Jacob !



## BrownSheep (Feb 6, 2013)

Pretty good for a laugh
http://boise.craigslist.org/grd/3536090518.html


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 6, 2013)

Must be part Jacob to have 3 horns though. Right?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 6, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Must be part Jacob to have 3 horns though. Right?


Not necessarily. There are a number of polycerate breeds. Icelandics, Hebridean sheep, Manx Loaghtan, Navajo-Churro, some lines of Finnish landrace sheep, and a number of trophy breed hairsheep all can have multiple horns. Its a dominant gene so mixes of those breeds commonly have multiple horns too.

That boy is super cute but I don't see any Jacob in him


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 6, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just learnt something new!  Thank you for that information Roving Jacobs. Never looked into sheep breeds so didn't know there were other breeds that had multiple horns.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like a Navajo Churro to me, but maybe with a little bit of Southdown in him too?

That's not as bad as someone advertising hair sheep on our craigslist (looked like Katahdin X) as Jacobs! And I quote "...these sheep have great wool which is great for spinning..." or something to that effect. They did comment on how the quality of the wool was. I was like, really?  It is sooo obvious those are hair sheep (some were shedding in the picture) and they did NOT look anything like a Jacob AT ALL! Some people.....


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 6, 2013)

I was think Navajo churro as well.

If only I had need for Marvin the Martian


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 7, 2013)

He doesn't look like any Jacob I've ever seen!  He also doesn't look like a N. Churro either. He's probably a mutt with a little bit of everything thrown in.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh he's funny and cute, but I don't see any Jacob in him either.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

Couldn't tell you what he is or isn't. I'm terrible with sheep. 

But my favorite advertisement snaffu of late has been the katahdins and black bellys that were advertised as Rare Goat Sheep Hybrids for $600 a piece.


----------

